# Pork Butts Rubbed and Ready



## Bruce B (Jan 11, 2007)

Doing two pork butts on an overnighter tonight, total weight 15.67lbs.

I slathered both butts with mustard then rubbed one with Texas BBQ Rubs new "Wild" rub and the other with a 2:1 combo of Mary's Cherry and Smokin' Guns rub. Here are some early pics, notice the large spice chunks in the Wild rub...good tasting stuff.

















All wrapped up in the refrig, will be using Kingsford with apple and sugar maple wood. More later.....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 11, 2007)

Bruce, why did you mix the Mary's?  Used it before?  I could give you my opinion now, but don't want to influence yours if you haven't used it before.

Most interested.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 11, 2007)

Bruce, Bruce, Bruce.............who's gonna belive you work for Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasonings??  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 11, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Bruce, why did you mix the Mary's?  Used it before?  I could give you my opinion now, but don't want to influence yours if you haven't used it before.
> 
> Most interested.



I remember your opinion Cap, so I posted the question over on BBQForum, because I know there are quite a few pwople over there that use it, if anyone has used it alone for pork butts on long cook. Several had but they seem to mix it with another rub that has some heat to it. Hardly anyone used it by itself, due to the sweetness of the rub.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 11, 2007)

I can dig it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks like yor off to a good start Bruce! Can't wait to see the finished pictures!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 11, 2007)

I fired up the WSM and put the meat on at 9:30pm. At 10:30pm the temps have settled in at 232º as measured by my Nu-Temp probe about an inch below the top grate. They've been there for about a half hour now, hopefully I've got them dialed in for the night.

We will interrupt programming with further updates as the circumstances warrant.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 11, 2007)

Looking good Bruce.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 12, 2007)

Last update of the night:

WSM holding fairly well, pretty windy here tonight.
241º at lid; 225º at top grate; meat at 145º

Good night all, see you in the morning.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 12, 2007)

Bruce, I would have been asleep a long time ago if I was cooking!


----------



## Rich Decker (Jan 12, 2007)

Bruce, I usually buy a bunch of rubs at Xmas time to try. Mary's Cherry rub is the only one that I hated. I still go back to my regular rub but I like to experiment over the winter.


----------



## Finney (Jan 12, 2007)

Sooooooooooooooo......

Update?


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 12, 2007)

Good Morning Viet....oops wrong movie.

7:15am WSM at 218 at top grate pork butts at 167, don't know how long they've been there but it looks like it's plateau land. Stoked the coals and boy is there a lot of ash in there...Kingsford...oh yeah.

At this point if I lived in Virginia I'd be foiling the butts.

Pulled pork for lunch hopefully.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 12, 2007)

Doesn't sound like  plateau land there Bruce. Kind of sounds like your fire pooped out and now you  have to recover your heat. I have done the same damn thing. Get your pit temp up to about 265 and fillip them buts, That way the heat will stabilize in your butts and render any remaining fat. Guess I'm saying that you want your temp stable threw your butts .I'm  guessing  your doing these on a WSM. Just a WAG that got the job done for me.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 12, 2007)

I didn't feel I should be any more specific than "Virginian" you said Bill, I didn't.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 12, 2007)

Get them done Bruce.  Never mind the MD!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 12, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":22b8vqpv]I didn't feel I should be any more specific than "Virginian" you said Bill, I didn't.


i just want the record clean.  not all of us use the texas crutch.   [/quote:22b8vqpv]

Yeah Brians right!  Unless you're talking about a brisket or ribs!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 12, 2007)

Bruce, how do you like the Smokin Guns rub???


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 12, 2007)

Steer,

First time I've used it, just got it, I'll let you know by the end of the day though.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 12, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Steer,
> 
> First time I've used it, just got it, I'll let you know by the end of the day though.



Would like to hear how you like it.....how was the taste out of the bottle??


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 12, 2007)

It was good, some sweet but not too bad, not a bad salt level, but it's there, and some heat. Even though it says mild on the bottle I would give it a 5 on a scale of 1-10 for heat. It's probably the kind of heat though that you'll hardly notice after a long cook.

The ingredient list has Salt as #1, then sugar, brown sugar, onion and garlic, paprika, the obligatory "other spices" and MSG, if that's a concren.


----------



## john pen (Jan 12, 2007)

Whats the deal with the Mary's Cherry ? Sounds like it might be really sweet..never heard talk about it around these parts...


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 12, 2007)

It is really sweet and has a cherry flavor to it, like there might be some type of powdered cherry something in there. Ingredient list; Sugar, Brown Sugar, salt, onion and garlic flavors, natural cherry flavor and other spices. No MSG.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 12, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> It is really sweet and has a cherry flavor to it, like there might be some type of powdered cherry something in there. Ingredient list; Sugar, Brown Sugar, salt, onion and garlic flavors, natural cherry flavor and other spices.



Could be cherry jello!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 12, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":3k3wrv9f]Good Morning Viet....oops wrong movie.
> 
> 7:15am WSM at 218 at top grate pork butts at 167, don't know how long they've been there but it looks like it's plateau land. Stoked the coals and boy is there a lot of ash in there...Kingsford...oh yeah.
> 
> ...


watch it bucko!  as you can easily guess, bill does not represent the "average" virginian.   [/quote:3k3wrv9f]

Oh boy, here we go again.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Bruce, is there a link for Mary's Cherry?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 12, 2007)

Is there really an average Virginian :?:


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's a quick picture of the butts, they are at 186 now.





Mary's Cherry/smokin' Guns on left; Texas "Wild" BBq rub on right.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 12, 2007)

Virgins have no fun


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 12, 2007)

They look perfect Bruce!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 12, 2007)

Well here it is, the butts on the NU-Temp probe got up to 188, I then checked them with the Thermpoen and they were registering 192-197, so I pulled them and taste tested each one.

The butt rubbed with Texas BBQ "Wild" is unbeleivably good, nice sweetness to the bark, great flavor, nice little crunch, then just juicy tender pork.

The butt rubbed with Mary's and Smokin' Guns, while very tender and quite tasty and very eye appealing if you were looking for any flavor from the bark, for get it. Very bland almost tasteless. I won't knock Smokin' Guns because of the success they have had a comp team and I would have to use their rub alone to judge them fairly. But this is similar to what other people have told me about Mary's Cherry on long cooks.

The butt pictured below is the Mary's Cherry/Smokin' Guns. Both are double wrapped and resitng in an insulated cooler for a couple hours.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 12, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> that's got a purdy color.



It does, doesn't it.


----------



## Unity (Jan 12, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":6lpftpbw]that's got a purdy color.



It does, doesn't it.[/quote:6lpftpbw]
You did pop that chunk in your mouth, didn't you?   

--John  8) 
(Sometimes those barky chunks will make my whole head sweat. I love it.  )


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Looked real tasty Bruce


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 12, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did pop that chunk in your mouth, didn't you?   

--John  8) 
(Sometimes those barky chunks will make my whole head sweat. I love it.  )[/quote:293amg4y]

Maybe I should have said, "It did, didn't it."


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful, just beautiful....I'd turn that in in a heartbeat.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful Bruce!!!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice job Bruce....


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 12, 2007)

Very good cook Bruce !!! looks delicious


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's the final pics of both butts pulled. I took a sandwich pic but it didn't show up on the camera...get one tomorrow.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice looking meat Bruce!!!  Did you sprinkle after pulled with the Mary's Cherry?  If so did it make any difference?


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Color looks great Bruce, nice bark!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks real good Bruce.  Very nice color.

What do you think caused the issues with the fire?

Did you have a lot of wind? 

Did you use a wind break ?

Do you think Kingsford is the best to use?

I could go on and on.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2007)

Well done Bruce.

Griff


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 13, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Hey Bruce, is there a link for Mary's Cherry?



http://www.marysgourmetfoods.com/getrub ... herry.html


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 13, 2007)

Great looking Pork Bruce!


----------



## john a (Jan 13, 2007)

Great looking butts, that's a hell of a thing to say to another guy.  :roll:


----------

